# Avoir accès au préférence du bios sur windows 10 bootcamp



## Vécox (31 Mars 2019)

Je sais que le bios n'existe pas sur mac. J'utilise un macbook pro 13 pouces mi 2012 sous MacOs 10.14.4 et j'ai installé windows 10 via bootcamp. Je voudrais augmenter la mémoire ram que ma carte graphique intel hd graphics 4000 utilise sur windows. En ce moment elle est de 32 mo pour « la mémoire vidéo dédiée ».
J'ai essayé de modifier le registre en ajoutant une clé en suivant les instructions de cet article, sans succès : https://appuals.com/how-to-increase-a-dedicated-video-ram-vram-on-windows-10/.
Selon le site d'intel, la hd graphics 4000 prend en charge jusqu'à 1792 mo de ram. Dans le lien mis ci-dessus on peut augmenter jusqu'à 512 mo seulement.
1º Comment faire pour augmenter si possible jusqu'à 1792 ?
2º Comment faire pour avoir plus de 32 mo de «mémoire vidéo dédiée» (jeux...) ?

Merci d'avance

https://www.intel.fr/content/www/fr/fr/support/articles/000020962/graphics-drivers.html


----------

